# Your Mama...



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

A game similar to JWB's 'I take my mother-in-law everywhere with me because...' thread.

My favourite being: Your Mama fucked a camel and the camle died of shame.

Sorry, but I'm bored.

Well, not really bored, just can't be bothered to do any of the work waiting for me.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Your mama give the best head in town.....


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Your mama so fat, your dada rolled over 7 times and he still on the bitch....

I'll get my coat.....lol.

Damian


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Your mama is so fat, when she walks down the beach she wipes out her own foot prints.

Your mama is so fat, she has smaller fat women orbiting around her.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yo mamas so fat she walked in front of the tv and I missed 3 commercials.

;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yo Mama is so fat that when she sat in a monster truck it became a low rider.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yo momma so fat when she got on a scale it said "To be continued...".


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Your moma's so fat that when she goes to the cinema, she sits next to EVERYONE.

... even her dustbin has ulcers...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Yo mama's so big, they had to paint a stripe down her back to see if she was walking or rolling.


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

LOL! PhoTToniq, You took my one liner as your SIG! I'm honoured ;D

I am available for children's parties and weddings, by the way...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> LOL! PhoTToniq, You took my one liner as your SIG! I'm honoured Â ;D
> 
> I am available for children's parties and weddings, by the way...


http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/frustrations/5aa9/

I think not


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

or...

http://www.whatever.com/


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Your mama is so fat, she has smaller fat women orbiting around her.


I laughed out loud at that one. Class ;D ;D


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Yo mama's so fat she sat on a penny and squeased a bogie out of the queen's nose.

Yo mama's so fat she beeps when she's going backwards.

Yo mama's so stupid she got hit by a parked car.

Etc, etc...

Ahhhh.... The things you learn when you go to middle school in the states...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yo Mamma is so fat,she had to go to Sea World to get baptized. 
Yo Mamma is so fat,when she bungee jumps, she brings down the bridge too Â 
Yo Mamma is so fat,she put on her lipstick with a paint-roller Â 
Yo Mamma is so fat,she looks like she's smuggling a Volkswagon! Â 
Yo Mamma is so fat,whenever she goes to the beach the tide comes in! Â 
Yo Mamma is so fat,she got to iron her pants on the driveway Â 
Yo Mamma is so fat, at the zoo, the elephants started throwing her peanuts. 
Yo Mamma is so fat, even her shadow has stretch marks. 
Yo Mamma is so fat, a picture of her fell off the wall! 
Yo Mamma is so fat, Dr. Martens had to kill 3 cows just to make her a pair of shoes. 
Yo Mamma is so fat, every time she wears high heels, she strikes oil. 
Yo Mamma is so fat,when she sits on my face I can't hear the stereo. Â 
Yo Mamma is so fat,when she steps on a scale, it read "one at a time, please" Â 
Yo Mamma is so fat,when she tripped over on 4th Ave, she landed on 12th Â


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

your old girls so fat, i had to get a bus _and_ a train just to get on her good side

fat ugly bitch


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Your Mama's so fat, she has to put her belt on with a boomerang.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Yo mama so fat she jump in the air and got stuck.

Yo mama so fat when she landed they called her America.

Yo mama so fat she call a sail a thong.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Your mama sells her pussy on credit. they just swipe the card through her ass cheeks.

(As heard on the LL Cool J album G.O.A.T. this morning)


----------

